# Jim Ross makes insensitive comment on Wednesday Night Dynamite



## Mr.Tweetums (Apr 5, 2011)

:bored


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

On twitter a lot of Asian people said that they didn't hear anything offensive towards them…..

So if there is no problem for them i don't see why we should be offended.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> On twitter a lot of Asian people said that they didn't hear anything offensive towards them…..
> 
> So if there is no problem for them i don't see why we should be offended.


That's tribalism 101 bro. Again, this didn't offend me at all; but i can see where people would perceive it as insensitive, and by the above logic...if people don't say anything on twitter, then we shouldn't care.

It shouldn't have been said in the first place, especially after another racially insensitive angle that just occurred. Just a bad look professionally to be honest, and really stupid on JRs part.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

If you get offended by that you're a person even retards would mock. There's nothing wrong with what he said. If he said I've never seen Freddie mercury look so slant eyed and like a lady boy in Bangkok then you can make Cornette comparisons


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

kingnoth1n said:


> That's tribalism 101 bro. Again, this didn't offend me at all; but i can see where people would perceive it as insensitive, and by the above logic...if people don't say anything on twitter, then we shouldn't care.
> 
> It shouldn't have been said in the first place, especially after another racially insensitive angle that just occurred. Just a bad look professionally to be honest, and really stupid on JRs part.


If the BIG majority of people don't have a problem with it then it's not insensitive and can be said without any problem.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Of course it'll be overlooked by the tribalists. Imagine if that was Graves.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

It's sad for me to say, (and sorry to go slightly off topic) but its depressing to watch two people like Jim Ross and Jerry Lawler be on separate shows and be stumbling shadows of them-self. 

AEW is hot garbage on commentary, hot take most likely, but its on par with WWE (almost)... Keep Excalibur and bring back Tony Schiavone, keep it a two man team. I have no love for three man booths. At least Tony Schiavone can still entertain and call a match. Or better yet, bring in some young guys. Most of the time Jim Ross looks lost and confused. And it sucks to say that because I love Jim Ross but his time is done.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

LethalWeapon said:


> Of course it'll be overlooked by the tribalists. Imagine if that was Graves.


It should be overlooked. He's a 67 year old man, he might use a few 20th century terms. Other than attention seeking freaks and clickbait merchants who cares?


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

He said that a female japanese wrestler was asian, oriental and female.

How dare he?


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

So a an Asian woman looks more female and oriental than Freddy Mercury, oh the humanity ......imagine if we had some of the hardcore heel commentators of the past.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I mean, by the rule of the right-wing, if Cornette was feather & tarred it's only fair that the boi reppin' the opposite colours has the same.

Counter-point. Only a few people really want JR on the broadcast. If there was something there that could incarcerate him, people would take the opportunity to do so, 8 days a week. There'd be an outrage thread by the WWE stanning nutcases on /r/sc that'd actually be fairly popular. And yeah, Cornette was a victim of opportunity but you don't give people with an axe to grind that opportunity. But if people who legitimately want AEW to die haven't come to the party in the past 2 days with a pitchfork & a magazine full of bodybuilding pornography, then there's little to this.

And I'd still say take JR off commentary and place him in the ol' Gene Okerlund role.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

LethalWeapon said:


> Of course it'll be overlooked by the tribalists. Imagine if that was Graves.


The difference is that Graves consistently goes out of his way to intentionally antagonize people. He's long ago eroded any benefit of the doubt or good will.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums (Apr 5, 2011)

ellthom said:


> It's sad for me to say, (and sorry to go slightly off topic) but its depressing to watch two people like Jim Ross and Jerry Lawler be on separate shows and be stumbling shadows of them-self.
> 
> AEW is hot garbage on commentary, hot take most likely, but its on par with WWE (almost)... Keep Excalibur and bring back Tony Schiavone, keep it a two man team. I have no love for three man booths. At least Tony Schiavone can still entertain and call a match. Or better yet, bring in some young guys. Most of the time Jim Ross looks lost and confused. And it sucks to say that because I love Jim Ross but his time is done.


Absolutely agree with this. Whenever the camera shows the announcers team in between matches, JR always has the same used, old, painful expression on his face, like he can't physically smile anymore. He was the absolute best, but I really think the time has come for him to call it a day.

Ontopic: :bored


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LethalWeapon said:


> Of course it'll be overlooked by the tribalists. Imagine if that was Graves.


Corny has said far worse. When he said it I just rolled my eyes. It wasn't offensive it was just goofy. It was dad level bad. It's not tribalism. It's just not being offended over something silly.

If Asian twitter users aren't offended by it then no one else should be. Or are we meant to call those unoffended by it race traitors?

Unless he said slant eyed or called her a lady boy who love Freddie long time there's no offensive element.

He called her asian. She is an Asian. He called her oriental which is not an offensive term. And he called her female. 

As far as I can see according to a minority he assumed sakuras gender.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't get it.

When Jim Cornette makes a starvation joke about Ethiopians and fried chicken... Well, first of all Ethiopia jokes are from the 80's, so that shit's dated and lame. Second of all, an old white southern man making jokes about Black people and fried chicken... Not the best look. Finally, Jim Cornette is on video calling a black fan a "fucking #$%@er" and saying "get that $#%@er away from me" etc. Soooo... Yeah. There was a negative reaction. Justifiably.

Here J.R, a known sweetheart who also happens to be an older white southern man, used a term for Asians that's a little bit out of date... And that's it. I've got news for you, old people are going to use out dated phrases and language every now and then. Clearly JR's intention here was not to tell an Asian joke, or steal some shitty 80's Asian standup comedy routine and pass it off as his own. I bet 50 percent of you won't believe this, but the younger folks who are calling people out for their behavior, for the most part, are not out for blood. Sure there will always be a couple of people taking insane stances on anything, and if you buy into that you're as much of a fool as the people being outlandish offense monkeys. 

MY problem is with the people who will try to equate this to the Cornette situation, to the Graves situation, as if there's literally no contextual difference at all between these three instances. As if it's all literally the exact same thing and context doesn't really matter.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr.Tweetums said:


> Absolutely agree with this. Whenever the camera shows the announcers team in between matches, *JR always has the same used, old, painful expression on his face, like he can't physically smile anymore*. He was the absolute best, but I really think the time has come for him to call it a day.
> 
> Ontopic: :bored


You cannot be serious….


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It was an honest slip of the tongue using a word that was used until at least the early 1990's by mainstream. Hell there was a Tag Team called The Orient Express. Also he self corrected right away, tacitly acknowledging his mistake. 

Not near the situation of Cornette who has a history and was trying to be controversial. One played directly into racist tropes and bigotry, the other is just dated. And I bet he would have been completely willing to apologize unlike Cornette. 

But keep trying, or should I say trolling.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

All these snowflakes need to piss off, getting offended over nothing.

There's nothing wrong with what he said. 

Jerry Lawler said a hell of a lot worse in the AE. I dread to think what people today would have felt about Joel Gertner.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Fringe said:


> The difference is that Graves consistently goes out of his way to intentionally antagonize people. He's long ago eroded any benefit of the doubt or good will.


This is what I'm talking about. Graves is a proven cunt. JR is a proven sweet heart and good man. Even if the two men did the same things and the reactions differed, it would be justified for people to take the contexts of their personalities into account.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

SJW's gotta SJW.

Seriously though most of these assholes who start complaining about wrestling don't even fucking watch.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It was an honest slip of the tongue using a word that was used until at least the early 1990's by mainstream. Hell there was a Tag Team called The Orient Express. Also he self corrected right away, tacitly acknowledging his mistake.
> 
> Not near the situation of Cornette who has a history and was trying to be controversial. One played directly into racist tropes and bigotry, the other is just dated. And I bet he would have been completely willing to apologize unlike Cornette.
> 
> But keep trying, or should I say trolling.


Hell! Forget apologizing. He apologized organically essentially the moment he said it by correcting himself! No problem!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The people who are offended by this i hope that they will never come in France…..they'll do a heart attack once they watch the tv XD


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

People are pathetic to think this is offensive. A asian version of something else is offensive? It really is the internet destroying wtestling. Thank god of industries are fighting back at these bed wetters. 

Its like saying if kanye west is a donald Donald Trump or another race race in a white version. 


Im so tired of hearing the internet babies pick at everything anyone says. Whats the point of having wrestling if people jist want it to be boring generic soft shit


----------



## SINdicate (Apr 9, 2019)

I feel like it has become very typical of the internet in whatever community to jump to the defence of ethnicity, religion, gender, etc. when somebody says _anything_ about it, even if the person in question isn't actually offended.

J.R. was doing his job: a straight to the point, play-by-play commentary.

To compare this to what Cornette said, which was flat out racism, is laughable.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

kingnoth1n said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199864289470734336
> https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/1...-after-accidental-remark-during-aew-dynamite/
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please fuck off already. 

This is getting fucking ridiculous.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

There's literally nothing to discuss on this other than people need to get a grip.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So, OP claims to not be offended, and literally nobody else has claimed to be offended. Like every other thread this person creates, why is it even a thing. 

Oh, I know why.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Freddie never looked like an Asian female though? 

JR isn't lying. 

BTW Rip Freddie GOAT!


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with what he said. Yes I am aware of the history of the term oriental and why it has negative connotations (I actually had to take in class in university regarding this before graduating), even though I don’t really see it that way. And no Asians seemed to be offended either. And I’m sure my politics line up with a democratic socialist like Cornette over JR, and I’m pretty sure I condemned Cornette`s statements, not because I didn't get the gist of what he was saying, but that he chose his words rather poorly. And I’m a person of colour btw who forgave Hogan for his racist comments which were aimed at people like me (shouldn`t have to say that, but some people don`t seem to consider other perspectives). I’m not going to cancel JR for using a dated term, especially when he quickly corrected himself.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Hangman said:


> Freddie never looked like an Asian female though?
> 
> JR isn't lying.
> 
> BTW Rip Freddie GOAT!


It's almost like that's what makes his comment amusing.


----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

Damn Jr about to get #cancelled


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

So we're all just going to ignore the fact they had a partnership with ORIENTAL WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT?

He probably thought it was ok. He also immediately corrected himself.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ok boomer sooner


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

What Jim Cornette said was insulting and racist. JR's comment was dumb as fuck but not racist like Cornette's. Intent and context matters. I don't even like JR's commentary but this is stretching. I feel like this is Cornette fans trying to get payback because their idol lost himself another job cause he acted like a cunt.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So... where's the insensitive comment? Feel like I'm missing something. Oh, it's the 'Oriental' part. So do people not know what Oriental means? And why do I feel the people who are offended are the usually bunch? Some white people being outrage on the behalf of the "offended" group. Even if Asians were upset that would just make Asians a stupid group of people. That'd be like me being infuriated whenever someone describe me as a New Yorker, a Manhattanite, or a Lower East Sider.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

If I recall correctly, "oriental" isn't a proper word used to describe east Asian people. It's a term used to describe things or objects that are east Asian, but not actual people themselves. That's why I imagine people would deem it racist, or at the very least, insensitive .


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

There is no moral equivalency between using the word "Oriental" and using the word "N***er" anyone who believes this is staggeringly ignorant


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Nothing wrong about that.
Nowadays people just claim to be "offended" on social media to get some attention.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Purple Haze said:


> Nothing wrong about that.
> Nowadays people just claim to be "offended" on social media to get some attention.


The only one claiming that anybody _might_ be offended is the OP, though he’s given absolutely zero evidence of who, or that anyone actually even was offended. Typical gossipy shit-stirring old fucking cleaning woman garbage we’ve come to expect from this asswipe. 

I really hope the new forum software has a setting to ignore entire threads. That alone would make it worth the switch.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Oriental is not really offensive.

Holy shit, I know people are too sensitive but this is ridiculous.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

This is an industry built on basement dwelling, shower deprived cacs. So yea its to be expected and not really shocking. And yes you fucking crackers, calling someone oriental is insulting lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

He immediately corrected himself. More old-fashioned than offensive?

It's like calling a person of color a colored person.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Purple Haze said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong about that.
> ...


I know, i don't take any of these threads seriously, most of the time people just claim to be offended just to get attention and because they want to bitch about something.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fucking yawn


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Honestly, it was probably more racist when JR called Scorpio Sky a great athlete and Chris Jericho a great tactician.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I really wonder if the hillbilly sister fucking wrestling fans can put 2 and 2 together. What if he said "never looked more *******... black... man" instead?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> So, OP claims to not be offended, and literally nobody else has claimed to be offended. Like every other thread this person creates, why is it even a thing.
> 
> Oh, I know why.


Kingnoth1n ONLY comes to this board to troll and cause problems.

What exactly is insulting about 'oriental'? It just means 'the east'. Wow, so insulting! You can only use pre-approved words from the perpetually offended, apparently.

What a joke.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Technically Freddie Mercury was "Asian" 

It's nothingness anyway. Even the outrage mob will have a tough job with this one.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

jim did nothing wrong


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ross was trying to joke but because we live in a PC world where there are lots of overly sensitive geeks I could see how it offends some. Then again isnt everything offensive to someone?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

It's nothing like what Cornette said, and the comparison is ridiculous. Ross's comment was a slip of the tongue that he immediately corrected. Cornette didn't just accidentally make an insensitive comment, take the fried chicken line out of it, he still deliberately used a line making fun of African people starving to get a wrestler over. That's ten times more offensive than what Ross said, and it's supposed to be for shock value.

I like Jim Cornette and I like offensive humour, so it didn't especially bother me, but you've got to be reasonable. The two comments are not comparable at all.



Chan Hung said:


> Ross was trying to joke but because we live in a PC world where there are lots of overly sensitive geeks I could see how it offends some. Then again isnt everything offensive to someone?


I believe the issue is that he initially used the term "Oriental", which is no longer considered acceptable, rather than "Asian".


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Pussy world we live in.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

I hope he says it again just to piss off the snowflakes some more!


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

The Sheik said:


> Oriental is not really offensive.
> 
> Holy shit, I know people are too sensitive but this is ridiculous.


it's embarrassing these people need to seek help.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Is he going to get fired like Cornette?

See, the problem is not the comment, but who said it. You people hate Cornette and wanted him fired. Simple as that.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What strange times we live in


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I will be pissed if AEW are pussies and apologize. We cant let such a small percentage of what about me generation cripple companies because they have shitty lives and not doing enough for them selves

The success of the joker movie proves these people are wrong


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

2019 Where we "progressed" so far as a race that we're offended if cold air is blown in our face due to the natural disaster of wind.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

I love how people are trying to justify the backlash Cornette got while defending JR. All because JR is calling their precious new toy and they want to take away Cornette's fun because he took away theirs. Never change, WF.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> *I will be pissed if AEW are pussies and apologize.* We cant let such a small percentage of what about me generation cripple companies because they have shitty lives and not doing enough for them selves
> 
> The success of the joker movie proves these people are wrong


Why would they ?

Nobody is talking about it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> > *I will be pissed if AEW are pussies and apologize.* We cant let such a small percentage of what about me generation cripple companies because they have shitty lives and not doing enough for them selves
> ...


Good. Nwa look like bed wetters now for fussing over that thing


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah these aren't even close to the same things, stop it. Ross even corrected himself right then and there, and weren't they partnering with a company known as Oriental Wrestling Entertainment?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BlackieDevil said:


> Is he going to get fired like Cornette?
> 
> See, the problem is not the comment, but who said it. You people hate Cornette and wanted him fired. Simple as that.


If you think the cornette comment is the same as the above one then you clearly need help. Only morons can compare the two.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

how is that insensitive. did anyone ask Emi her opinion on it?

Bunch of PC babies.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

While it is a dated term it's not really a racist term, it's outdated and borderline stereotypical but the big takeaway is it's not a slur, it's not like he called her a "jap" or something that's actually a slur, he also corrected himself on the spot.

Not to mention the term still has plenty of use, a lot of it spread by actual Asians, if they're not considering it a problem I'm not sure why anyone else would. Case in point as previously mentioned, Oriental Wrestling Entertainment, Chinese company with training from Japanese wrestlers, and no one making the decisions had a problem with it. 

Also anyone saying this is anywhere close to what Cornette said is crazy, there's a big difference between using an outdated term and correcting himself than taking a minstrel show stereotype combined with making a joke about starving people in Africa, I'm not sure how anyone could even see these as on the same level...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The above poster is correct. It is more of an outdated term. Kind of like back in the old days they would say color folk. These terms are not often used. If at all anything it just shows a Jim Ross needs to update his references LOL


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> The above poster is correct. It is more of an outdated term. Kind of like back in the old days they would say color folk. These terms are not often used. If at all anything it just shows a Jim Ross needs to update his references LOL


There is a place called oriental martial arts which I walk by daily in my neighborhood. Also have a few small shops in China town titled with oriental in the English writing under the mandarin.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with what he said.

Many Asians still refer to many things as Oriental, really this is much ado about nothing.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

CRCC said:


> He said that a female japanese wrestler was asian, oriental and female.
> 
> How dare he?


Oriental is a derogatory word. Equivalent of N word for black people or the P word for south Asians.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Claro De Luna said:


> Oriental is a derogatory word. Equivalent of N word for black people or the P word for south Asians.


Says who? There's loads of Asian stores where I live that have Oriental in the names and titles. There's a place called Saigon Oriental Market near me. All these places are owned by Asians, I've yet to meet anyone who's bitched about the term Oriental.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Miss Sally said:


> Says who? There's loads of Asian stores where I live that have Oriental in the names and titles. There's a place called Saigon Oriental Market near me. All these places are owned by Asians, I've yet to meet anyone who's bitched about the term Oriental.


The most telling part of it all is that it's usually white people leading the cancel charge, not the actual group that is supposedly offended.

These people are LOOKING to be offended.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

OP was clearly trying to start shit with this thread. Glad it backfired.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Tilon said:


> The most telling part of it all is that it's usually white people leading the cancel charge, not the actual group that is supposedly offended.
> 
> These people are LOOKING to be offended.


It's annoying and disingenuous. There's so many restaurants, import stores, manufacturing and goods places with Oriental in their titles or for describing their goods. These businesses are owned by Asians from various parts of Asia. Many places in China towns/Korean towns etc all use the term. :laugh:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I cringed when he said it but he immediately corrected himself, "Oriental" is an out of date term but it's never specifically been a hate word; him slipping up and using it and realizing his mistake isn't a big deal and it's not equivalent to what Cornette said.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I cringed when he said it but he immediately corrected himself, "Oriental" is an out of date term but it's never specifically been a hate word; him slipping up and using it and realizing his mistake isn't a big deal and it's not equivalent to what Cornette said.


But why is it even out of date? After all, 'colored' used to be considered a derogatory term back in the 90's, but now it's back to being the PC thing to say, with the whole 'people of color' thing. Then you have nonsensical terms that are just wholly made up like 'latinx' which is actually an offensive term to many hispanics because it spits on the gendered nature of their language.

It's like there's just a revolving door of terms we keep recycling around endlessly. It's all so tiresome. I think there's just a contingent of people who get a kick out of policing the language of others. If they're looking to you to know what you are allowed to say, you're in control.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't care. Not a big deal.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Tilon said:


> But why is it even out of date? After all, 'colored' used to be considered a derogatory term back in the 90's, but now it's back to being the PC thing to say, with the whole 'people of color' thing. Then you have nonsensical terms that are just wholly made up like 'latinx' which is actually an offensive term to many hispanics because it spits on the gendered nature of their language.
> 
> It's like there's just a revolving door of terms we keep recycling around endlessly. It's all so tiresome. I think there's just a contingent of people who get a kick out of policing the language of others. If they're looking to you to know what you are allowed to say, you're in control.


I know it's inconvenient to you but the thing about living in a society and having empathy for your fellow man is that you can't use words that people find offensive. I mean you can, it's within your first amendment rights, but other people have the right to consider you a dick and ostracize you.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Its not even offensive, people are pathetic nowadays. 

Who remembers the rockers and orient express match from royal rumble 91?

What a classic. 

Sorry, didnt mean to offend long haired people.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Most of you are missing the point. The word itself is not derogatory, only if you refer to a person by this description does it become offensive and racist.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Death Rider said:


> If you think the cornette comment is the same as the above one then you clearly need help. Only morons can compare the two.


1st and foremost, fuck you. 
2nd, read no. 1.

if you can't have a respectful debate, then you and your kind can go fuck yourselves.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Claro De Luna said:


> Most of you are missing the point. The word itself is not derogatory, only if you refer to a person by this description does it become offensive and racist.


9 pages in....it took long enough to finally get to this point.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Tilon said:
> 
> 
> > But why is it even out of date? After all, 'colored' used to be considered a derogatory term back in the 90's, but now it's back to being the PC thing to say, with the whole 'people of color' thing. Then you have nonsensical terms that are just wholly made up like 'latinx' which is actually an offensive term to many hispanics because it spits on the gendered nature of their language.
> ...


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I doubt Jim Ross would get offended if you called him occidental.

Like, its just a fucking world to describe in what part of the word you were born.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I caught it when he said it and knew some people were going to make a big deal out of it by the next day.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Yeah....it's time for these old southern drunks to get the hell out of the business. Cornette and Jim Ross have outstayed their welcome in the business. To think I used to feel bad for Jim with the way WWE handled him.

AEW has been shockingly irresponsible and insensitive wit the way they've booked their shows recklessly with the way they've handled talents health, sensitive racial issues, and even mental issues. Darby Allen for example with his dark character basically risking his life with every match with his over the top stunts he does in the ring to me is a bad message for people with mental issues who suffered trauma in life. In my opinion that is


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

He corrected himself and addressed it on Twitter right away. Not a big deal.

From this thread, and the questionable, insecure induced "Batista Alpha thread", OP is rather questionable in his thread creation.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

Did Chris Cruise comment on this yet? :vince


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Excuse me for my ignorance, but what's wrong with claiming a fact? Was Freddie Mercury oriental, asian or female? I sincerely fail to see a problem here.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> He corrected himself and addressed it on Twitter right away. Not a big deal.
> 
> From this thread, and the questionable, insecure induced "Batista Alpha thread", OP is rather questionable in his thread creation.


It's always fun when people say not a big deal, when it is a big deal to other people in here, or other places obviously. 

So if I said a racially insensitive word in here and said oops sorry it would be ok? No. of course not, and ppl in here would come with pitch folks to get me banned. Flawed logic.

Insecure induced? :booklel Like you know me and my primary motivators. Carry on.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

DJ Punk said:


> Excuse me for my ignorance, but what's wrong with claiming a fact? Was Freddie Mercury oriental, asian or female? I sincerely fail to see a problem here.


He was Asian actually his parents were from India.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Claro De Luna said:


> Most of you are missing the point. The word itself is not derogatory, only if you refer to a person by this description does it become offensive and racist.


I'm still missing the point.

How can people take pride in ethnicity, but also get offended when someone else mentions one's ethnicity?

Victim culture will never make sense or be justified to me. It's just too hypcritical and a tool for weak minded people to feel empowered and important by dragging others down.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> He was Asian actually his parents were from India.


I've never heard someone reference an Indian as Asian. Makes sense, but no one labels it that way.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

67 year old man on twitter.....well there's your first problem.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> He corrected himself and addressed it on Twitter right away. *Not a big deal.
> *
> From this thread, and the questionable, insecure induced "Batista Alpha thread", OP is rather questionable in his thread creation.


Speak for yourself.



DJ Punk said:


> I've never heard someone reference an Indian as Asian. Makes sense, but no one labels it that way.


Edit: Opps. Wrong poster.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheDraw said:


> 67 year old man on twitter.....well there's your first problem.


my problem with all this is i always ask myself are they apologizing because they really mean it or are they apologizing because outrage culture got em and if they don't they will get X'd. Usually its the later I lean towards.

It's why I don't apologize either...or if i do its very rarely.

Most apologies aren't sincere and it is just out of fear of consequence, and Im not insinuating here...it's just facts. Cancel culture is a hell of a thing these days.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

kingnoth1n said:


> my problem with all this is i always ask myself are they apologizing because they really mean it or are they apologizing because outrage culture got em and if they don't they will get X'd. Usually its the later I lean towards.
> 
> It's why I don't apologize either...or if i do its very rarely.
> 
> Most apologies aren't sincere and it is just out of fear of consequence, and Im not insinuating here...it's just facts. Cancel culture is a hell of a thing these days.


Of course not. 

We've seen JR drunk before. This coming out of his mouth doesn't surprise me in the slightest and I'm not gonna let him slide just because I have memories of him calling my favorite matches as a kid.

These guys know the consequences of using social media under the influence. Keep that shit in your house and off twitter.

Save your apologies for when they're sincere.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Im pretty happy social media wasnt around during the attitude era or social media would be ablaze damn near every week what was said and done on Raw


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

45banshee said:


> Im pretty happy social media wasnt around during the attitude era or social media would be ablaze damn near every week what was said and done on Raw


Oh, you don't think people weren't vocal back then. We may not have had Twitter and the like, but message boards did exist. And in some fandoms, it could get ugly


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheDraw said:


> Of course not.
> 
> We've seen JR drunk before. This coming out of his mouth doesn't surprise me in the slightest and I'm not gonna let him slide just because I have memories of him calling my favorite matches as a kid.
> 
> ...


can't speak about that particular anecdote but I do know JR has gotten more surly over the years and of course its due to his personal issues....its easy to put that together; and i don't want him X'd or gone to be honest; but he has to be more smart and self-aware. It's hot off of a nuclear racial situation...as I said in my original statement. and if he can't be self aware; khan would be wise to separate.

I'll say this too; not only are we hot off of this but we are hot off his other announcer fighting talent with excalibur fighting Jimmy Havoc. These guys can't fucking stay out of trouble these days and a lot of times its the booze. On a side note but relatable, I would hypothesize it is hard to navigate the 'oops thats offensive' waters these days because year over year new shit comes out that offends people, so you have to be ultra on top of it as a writer, as well as still make ur shit interesting.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I know it's inconvenient to you but the thing about living in a society and having empathy for your fellow man is that you can't use words that people find offensive. I mean you can, it's within your first amendment rights, but other people have the right to consider you a dick and ostracize you.


But nothing about it is organic. It's calculated outrage stoked by people who have been indoctrinated to look for it everywhere.

That's not remotely the same thing, and everybody knows it by now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I dont understand what he said that could have been remotely offensive.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont understand what he said that could have been remotely offensive.


Its not, just the sjw's trying to make something of their pathetic lives


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont understand what he said that could have been remotely offensive.


People are really just taking this crap to another level. Even with the Cornette stuff, he shouldn't of said what he did but both Lagana and Corgan should of got into trouble for that too as they had full control. We are 4 days removed from what Ross said, and now it comes up. LMFAO.

For heaven's sake, we have a president that says far worse yet the dude is still running amok.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think the biggest part in all this is that Ross legitimately apologized. 

Cornette doubled down and was just even more of a dick about it.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Trash commentator saying trashy stuff.

SHOCKING!


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

captainzombie said:


> For heaven's sake, we have a president that says far worse yet the dude is still running amok.


Because sticks and stones can break your bones but words can never hurt you.

This is what we used to be taught before we raised a cadre of pansies.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Over sensitive SJWs need to get a life - typical upper middle class Guardian reader complaint. They are so obsessed with race that it is them who are the racist ones and they project it onto others


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*After he said that, Ross corrected himself real fast. :bored *


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

These old country boys just can't filter their racism. You'd think he would have learned from that Cornette joke. Jim Ross was probably drunk and in reality I haven't been a fan of Ross on AEW, it seems he doesn't give a damn anymore.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Theres nothing wrong with what JR or Cornette said.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Claro De Luna said:


> Oriental is a derogatory word. Equivalent of N word for black people or the P word for south Asians.


Lmao. What?


----------



## James Hurley (Oct 28, 2019)

AWE did enter an agreement with a Chinese wrestling promotion called OWE: *Oriental* Wrestling Entertainment. 

SCU performed there.

It didn't work out but it would have been interesting if they kept the relationship.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tilon said:


> But why is it even out of date? After all, 'colored' used to be considered a derogatory term back in the 90's, but now it's back to being the PC thing to say, with the whole 'people of color' thing. Then you have nonsensical terms that are just wholly made up like 'latinx' which is actually an offensive term to many hispanics because it spits on the gendered nature of their language.
> 
> It's like there's just a revolving door of terms we keep recycling around endlessly. It's all so tiresome. I think there's just a contingent of people who get a kick out of policing the language of others. If they're looking to you to know what you are allowed to say, you're in control.


"Colored" isn't in lol


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theres nothing wrong with what JR or Cornette said.


Really? Gonna defend Cornette on this specific issue? 

... Alright!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BlackieDevil said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > If you think the cornette comment is the same as the above one then you clearly need help. Only morons can compare the two.
> ...


If you think what cornette and jim ross said are the same, you are not worth debating with. Rather spend my time talking to people who are worth debating with.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Tilon said:
> 
> 
> > But why is it even out of date? After all, 'colored' used to be considered a derogatory term back in the 90's, but now it's back to being the PC thing to say, with the whole 'people of color' thing. Then you have nonsensical terms that are just wholly made up like 'latinx' which is actually an offensive term to many hispanics because it spits on the gendered nature of their language.
> ...


Yeah, Tilon should go to my home town of Memphis, go to Frayser Blvd, walk into virtually any store on that street and say that.


----------



## Joejustjoe66 (Nov 8, 2017)

Clique said:


> ok boomer sooner


This comment didn’t get the appreciation it deserves .

Well played


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

How the fuck has this gone 12 pages? Sick of these fucking neo-communists trying to force their cult bullshit on normal people.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Insensitive means true now ?


----------



## ShadowR (Jun 28, 2011)

Only in USA this is a problem.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Claro De Luna said:


> Oriental is a derogatory word. Equivalent of N word for black people or the P word for south Asians.


I don't live in the US but I can understand how the N word is derogatory for blacks.

However, oriental is just not comparable. I'm yet to meet any asian person that gets rightfully offended by being called oriental. They use the word in their stores all the time, simply because it's an expression derived from a geographical reality, that's all.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

CRCC said:


> I'm yet to meet any asian person that gets rightfully offended by being called oriental. They use the word in their stores all the time, simply because it's an expression derived from a geographical reality, that's all.


Black people use the N word too, though.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

roadkill_ said:


> How the fuck has this gone 12 pages? Sick of these fucking neo-communists trying to force their cult bullshit on normal people.


This thread went 12 pages because after the first three or so pages where we identified there's no issue here, a small army of posters like you showed up to post one and done comments about how crazy the world is now, people are too sensitive, how stupid, etc. etc. etc.

This thread is a roach motel for topical outrage posts and OP is the richest troll around.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Lol another day, another outrage. Fucking SJWs man.:heston


----------



## BGreen (Sep 25, 2017)

Sounds like a bunch of insensitive SJW. What else is new. Yet here we have a dipshit running our country saying far worse. OP just looking to stir shit up for no reason. Just stop.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just realized Nyla Rose (and all the commentators) calls herself The Native Beast. Doesn't she realize she's an Indigenous Beast?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

sjws are killing the wrestling business


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wrestling stopped being cool the moment it started being politically correct.

As Eminem said back in the day:

"Get aware, wake up, get a sense of humor
Quit tryin' to censor music
This is for your kid's amusement (the kids!)
But don't blame me when little Eric jumps off of the terrace
You shoulda been watchin' him, apparently you ain't parents"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BGreen said:


> Sounds like a bunch of insensitive SJW. What else is new. Yet here we have a dipshit running our country saying far worse. OP just looking to stir shit up for no reason. Just stop.


SJW's are one of the reasons why he was elected. People are sick of the politically correct bullshit.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This has gone on a good while on a little to nothing occurrence. If something comes from it then we might revisit.


----------

